# Craftsman 536.884821



## 99x (Dec 19, 2015)

I am looking for an auger drive pulley #580296 any body have one? Thanks


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Might help to post a picture of your machine. Some machines can be out there under different model numbers based on the years made.


----------

